# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Κώστας Παπαϊωάννου

## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Και ενας αθλητης απ τα παλια με παρα πολλες συμετοχες σε αγωνες δειχνοντας την αγαπη του για το ΒΒ για την εποχη που το υπηρετησε.
Ειναι ο Κωστας Παπαιωαννου που προσφατα ηρθε στην παρεα μας κ ειναι ετοιμος για νεες διακρισεις  :05. Weights: 
Του ευχομαστε οτι καλυτερο γι αυτον. :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Xρηστο σε ευχαριστούμε για το βιντεο του Παπαιωαννου,ειναι από το Mr Ελλας της WABBA το 1987,σωστα;

Εγω θα παω λίγο πιο πίσω,στα πρώτα βηματα του Παπαϊωαννου,όντας εφηβος
*
Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα ΕΟΣΔ 1985*
(2ος από δεξιά όπως κοιταμε)*





Επαθλο Ολυμπιας 1985*
(ο 1ος από αριστερα,όπως κοιταμε )*



Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο ΕΟΣΔ 1986
*(στην μεση της φωτογραφίας)




Ειναι αθλητής με πολλές συμμετοχές και παρων σε σπουδαίους αγώνες,νομίζω πως αξίζει την αναγνώριση  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ενας απο τους Ελληνες αθλητες με τις περισσοτερες συμετοχες ,ο Κωστας Παπαιωαννου ετοιμαζεται μετα την 1η του εμφανιση φετος μετα απο 25 χρονια ,για την συνεχεια μεσα στον Μαιο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρήστο σε ευχαριστούμε για το προ-αγωνιστικό σου ρεπορτάζ, θεωρείσαι και επίσημα ρεπόρτερ του Bodybuilding.gr, με έφεση στους παλαιους αθλητες  :01. Wink: 
Πράγματι ο *Κώστας Παπαϊωάννου* είναι αθλητής της παλιάς φρουράς και είχε να αγωνιστεί περίπου 20 χρόνια...



*MR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1986*



Μερικές εβδομάδες νωρίτερα, τον είχαμε παρακολουθήσει στο *Διασυλλογικό Αγώνα "Παναθήναια"* της ΕΟΣΔ!

----------

